# اختاروا معي افضل نوع ماجستير من اقسام الهندسة الميكانيكه (( شوف ماراح تندم )



## م ابوفارس (5 مارس 2009)

بعض التخصصات التى فكرت فيها والرجاء مساعدتي في وضع تخصصات مهمة ترتبط مع الهندسة الميكانكية


ماجستير في ضبط الجودة

ماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكة 

ماجستير في الطاقة الكهروميكانيكه

ماجستير في الانتاج الصناعي

ماجستير في ميكانيكا الكسارات ومصانع الاسفلت

ماجستير في ميكانيكا صناعة الحديد


----------



## عمراياد (6 مارس 2009)

ماجستير power , design , materials


----------



## eng.sb (6 مارس 2009)

والله ماجستير ادارة

ودكتوراه ثيرمودايناميكس ووضعك تمااااام التمام


----------



## baseem81 (6 مارس 2009)

الهندسة الميكانيكية مشكورررررررررين


----------



## نادر اديب (9 مارس 2009)

ممكن ماجستير في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي


----------



## dalia2009 (9 مارس 2009)

ماجستير في ميكانيكا صناعة الحديد


----------



## بهاءالدين (9 مارس 2009)

لو بتدور على الاسهل اعتقد ادارة الجودة لو بتدور على وضع محترم فى مصنع كبير يبقى صناعة الحديد وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmad_ang50 (11 مارس 2009)

الانتاج الصناعي 


ودمتم


----------



## اسامة القاسى (11 مارس 2009)

صناعة الحديد _ عصب الصناعة


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (14 مارس 2009)

ماجستير في ميكانيكا الكسارات


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (15 مارس 2009)

ماجستير تصميم............


----------



## الصمــــــود (15 مارس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك .........................


----------



## somars1s (15 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم ابحث عن الطاقات المتجددة


----------



## ابو علي الماجدي (9 أبريل 2009)

لعل من المفيد ايضا ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع ... والتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله


----------



## ماجد جلميران (9 أبريل 2009)

اخي الفاضل اذا ارت المستقبل الزاهر فعليك باختصاص ال cad cam cae


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (9 أبريل 2009)

ماجستير سيطره وتحكم 

برأيي الخاص تستحق التعب


----------



## sghiar omar (25 أغسطس 2009)

industrial engineering


----------



## ahmed abisalama (25 أغسطس 2009)

ماجستير في محطات توليد قوى


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 أغسطس 2009)

ماجستير التصميم الميكانيكى وتحليل ألأجهادات 
أو 
ماجستير الميكنة ألألية


----------



## engAhm (26 أغسطس 2009)

كل الدراسات خير وبركة 
بس سؤال 
هل من الممكن متابعة دكتوراه ترموديناميك بعد ماجستير الإدارة ؟؟


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (27 أغسطس 2009)

ماجستير في الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (27 أغسطس 2009)

ماجستير فى ميكانيكا صناعه الحديد ولو لسه ولو ينفع تغير غير اللى انتذكره اتمنى لو تعمل الماجستير فى التبريد والتكييف. الحاضر والمستقبل للتبريد والتكييف وهوا مجال جميل وشيق ووضعه جامد فى اى بلد عربى


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا اله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين *​


----------



## nas ajwad (21 ديسمبر 2010)

لا ازل افكر ولا اعرف ماذا اختار


----------



## برهم السيد (16 يوليو 2011)

ماجستير بالسيطرة الميكانيكية


----------



## hani frahat (16 يوليو 2011)

ماجستير في الطاقة الكهروميكانيكه


----------



## ibrahimishag (17 يوليو 2011)

Master degree in Effect of Hydraulic Types on Power Transmssion


----------



## المتكامل (17 يوليو 2011)

انت فيك تختار الماجستير الي بتحس حالك فيه رح تبدع وتكون عم تمارسه بكل رغبة ....................


----------



## Hythamaga (30 أغسطس 2011)

ماجستير materials


----------



## shareif (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ماجستير في التصنيع


----------

